

Ask HN: Why did you start your startup? - BerislavLopac

I though of making this a poll, but then I realized that I couldn't possibly cover all the conceivable answers, so I'm leaving it open-ended.<p>So, why did you start your startup? Was it for money, fame, freedom, by accident, for adventure, something else? I'm curious to hear any details you might want to share. Thanks!
======
soneca
I am not sure. I had this idea that kept coming back and back to my mind, and
I would evolve it, elaborate more and more - although I have lots of ideas all
the time, this one was the more persistent. Then, one day, as I don't have
much attachment to my money, I decided to invest in it, outsource the
development and put it in practice. Then I became more and more fascinated by
the way of doing business of startups (lean, customer development, all that).
So it become a fascinating path of intelectual discovery.

So, in a sense, it would be "for adventure", the learning is incredible, even
with failure on this field, would be a essential step I had to had if I come
back to my original field of work (non-profit, social impact, social business,
etc).

Sure, I dream about fame and money, but I dream about being a great soccer
player. These dreams are a way to fantasize the consequences of what I am
doing, no the reason behind it.

------
biljanacerin
I don't know if this what we have is a startup by definition, but I do it
because I love my profession and want to provide consulting services that add
value to our clients. I know it sounds too artificial but it really is so.
People ask me, how can I find passion in something that is so boring
(compliance, risk, governance, standards) - well I really can, I've always
enjoyed it and I love to see our systems and processes work and release the
regulatory burden from our clients' businesses. I simply love what we do. In
short: to do what I love to do.

------
nemrow
I have always been fascinated in affecting the masses in a positive way. From
there it took years to mold the concept before a small team and I took the
plunge.

A year later, we realized it didn't affect the masses in the way we would have
hoped.

My answer on "Why did you END your startup" would probably be much more
insightful and informative. I think I'll throw that question up myself!

------
dynabros
The issue was driving me and my friends crazy. I figured I could solve it!

